# Lesco Spreader Repair Help



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey everyone!

So I just bought a "new to me" Lesco Spreader for $100 off FB Marketplace. It was more than I WANTED to spend, but it was definitely a welcomed upgrade to my Scott's Edgeguard.  It needs a new gearbox and impeller, but the seller gave me new ones. YAY! However, upon further inspection, I saw that it's missing the 2 axle collars and one of the Axle Brushings has come apart. Grrrr… I have been referencing this parts diagram: https://mkrittenhouse.com/us/parts-for-lesco-high-wheel-spreader-model-021820 I think that this is the right one, I need to do some more inspection when I get home.





So this brings me to my questions. 
- What are the axle collars for? Does it just stop the axle from sliding off if a pin falls out? I guess I'm trying to see if I need to replace that BEFORE I start using it.

- For the axle brushings, do I just pop them out? I plan on just replacing them all since they're so cheap. And once I do? Just inject some grease?

Thank ya'll for your help!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Well after some more digging, I figured out what the "axle collars" aka shaft collars are for, and that's to hold the inside bushing in place and stop lateral motion of the axle(I think). They want like $17 per collar @ Rittenhouse! I busted out the old caliper and measured the OD, a nice 3/4". I'll just buy some cheaper ones off of Amazon or ebay. For my needs, I can live without stainless steel! I'll break down the axle after I get the new bushings and get her ready for a throw down!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

The cotter pin that inserts at the main gear housing to the wheel axle has fallen out or broke. The spreading prop now doesn't spin. Does anyone know what size cotter it takes for the 80 lb size?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Is the third-hole slide plate supposed to be bent like in my photo below, or is it supposed to be straight and flush against the shut-off plate? I assume it's supposed to be straight. The slide plate in question is Lesco part number 020492, which is reference number 2 in the following diagram: https://mkrittenhouse.com/ca/parts-for-lesco-spreader-705699-shut-off-assembly.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey @stotea I had to order the plate too along with a few other parts here and there. When I slid it in, it was flush with the hole so it made a nice seal. Nothing is getting by the plate.  I have a question for you too! LOL

Does your deflector come off the one post when you put it all the way down? Mine does and I wasn't sure if that was how it worked or not.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

@Scagfreedom48z+ Sorry for my late reply. I didn't get any notifications on this post. I guess I need to check my settings. I used a 5/32 hitch pin instead of the cotter. It's a tight fit, but I'll know if it falls out. I don't know where I got 5/32 from, but if my mind serves me right it was on one of the schematics.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

No worries thank you! All fixed up


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks, @mytmouse. That's what I was thinking but wasn't sure.

I don't think my deflector comes off either post, but I will confirm when I'm back home on Monday. One of the posts has a washer and pin to prevent that, or at least it's supposed to. See reference numbers 73 and 74: https://mkrittenhouse.com/us/parts-for-manual-deflector-kit-060087.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

I appreciate that @stotea The one with the washer is all good. It's the shorter one that the deflector comes off of. That one doesn't have the washer and cotter pin. Here's a pic of what I'm talking about. I can get it to sit there if I do it just right but if I push it so the deflector hits the washer, it's gonna come off of the short post.

[]https://i.postimg.cc/ydrGLbRp/IMG-20190525-171719.jpg[/img]


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Weird. No, mine definitely doesn't do that. If I recall correctly, there are three or so different slots the pin can be in. See if you can raise the washer/pin.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks @stotea I actually saw the multiple slots on a video Pete from GCI did on YT. I was like "did I miss them!?" Sadly I didn't. I only have 1. I did notice that if I put the cotter pin so the bent ends push the washer up just a tad, it doesn't come off the rails. I'm just going to go buy a few extra washers and throw em on there to make sure it doesn't come off. Now all I need are these shaft collars to come in and I'll be ready to initiate the green monster with my first app!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

@mytmouse Seems odd yours only has the one slot. Maybe it's an older version? Regardless, glad you got it to work!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Just wanted to update that I used my little green Frankenstein for the first time today... SUCCESS! Mannn this thing spreads so much wider than my Scott's Edgeguard! LOL But I did make a few tweaks post fertilizing that I think will make my life easier next app. I found out that the rod for the on/off handle was too tight so it actually left a little space for some granules to sneak through. Grrr... But I got that bad boy fixed up by loosening the bolts on the handle. YAY! And my little fix of turning up the cotter pin was short lived. I ran right out to Tractor Supply after I was done and bought a few loose washers. Perfecto! Can't wait to throw down some more apps with this baby! Thank you all for your help!


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Just scored this bad boy on OfferUp for $45. 




















I'm waiting for delivery of the spreader. The photos are from my sister. I found a local seller where she lives and she got it for me. I'm upgrading from a Scott's edge guard so this is huge for me. Do plan on getting a Spyker Ergo Pro so I will be comparing the 2.

Anyways, aside from missing the mesh screen and agitator is there anything else wrong that I should know based off these pics? Should I go with a stock agitator or the perms green? I will be ordering an edge guard and cover once I get it and see what size spreader it is.

TIA!!!!


----------

